# Opinion on Family Resource



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

http://nogreaterjoy.org/

There is a really popular (and free ) magazine for families (it is marketed towards homeschooling families). I'm curious for opinions. Some of their ideas are interesting...but off the deep end.

They believe in courtship. Fine. Two or three of their daughters have married, but no licensing/marriage certs/etc. Just a ceremony. Their reasoning is that they don't want to be in the same corrupt system that is going to include homosexual marriages and perhaps even polygamy. I also can't find anything on "their church". 

Other than that, they have some wonderful ideas on child training and offer major support for hsing, herbal remedies, and marriage. (the one thing my sil and I debate over is the "infantile potty training"---my opinion is the parent becomes trained, not the child)

But they seem unorthodox (can I say Christian hippies?)

I just thought that I would get some opinions?

[Edited on 8-2-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

I see some red flags from what you have mentioned. I'm sure some good practical information on domestic issues can be gleaned, but there are no doubt better sources for that too.


----------

